# Tuck-through scarf -- for him



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

After making a Miss Marple scarf for a friend, I thought my DH would like the tuck-through since he is always complaining about his scarf coming loose while shoveling snow. So I modified the ladies' version to make one for him. He likes it!!! I don't know how to post a pattern on Ravelry, so here it is. Pardon any errors if there are any.

A Tuck-through Scarf for him

This simple garter-stitch scarf is a modification of the popular Miss Marple or Key Hole Scarf. My husband likes it because it stays up around his neck without long tails to flap around or get in the way but has short tails that easily tuck inside his jacket to keep his chest warm.

Using a size 6 (US) needle with LionBrand Tweed Stripes or Scarfie yarn (5 Bulky) makes a dense fabric that is nice and warm even with an acrylic yarn. [It takes about 1 skein of Tweed Stripes, but you can get two or maybe even three out of a skein of Scarfie.] 
Finished size approximately 3 3/4" - 4" wide and 48" or 49" long, or desired length.

Co 4 stitches using long-tail cast-on.
Knit 2 rows.
Next row: Kfb, K to end. -- Repeat this row 7 times until there are 18 stitches.
Knit all rows until piece measures approximately 33" from the beginning point. 
K1, K2tog, K to end -- repeat this row 7 times until there are 11 stitches.
Next row: Kfb across (22 stitches).
Transfer every other stitch to holder or scrap yarn.
K remaining 11 stitches for 20 rows - break yarn.
Pick up the held 11 stitches and K 20 rows. 
Knit the two pieces together like you would do a 3-needle bind-off, but keep the resulting 11 stitches. 
Next row: Kfb, K to end -- Repeat this row 7 times until there are 18 stitches.
K all rows for about 10" from where the two pieces were knitted together.
K1, K2tog, K to end of row until 4 stitches remain.
K one more row then bind off all stitches and work in tails.
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice! I'm sure he loves it! And thanks for the instructions!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, beautiful scarf! Thank You so much for the pattern. I have been wanting to try one and modify it for children, this is a good one to try it on.

Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely!!...and what a good idea for a man! Thank you.
julie


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Fiona3 said:


> Wow, beautiful scarf! Thank You so much for the pattern. I have been wanting to try one and modify it for children, this is a good one to try it on.
> 
> Fiona. ????????????????????????


Thank you. You could easily make this in a worsted weight yarn, but use a smaller needle as you want a nice, dense fabric that will stay put. I think it would work best with a yarn that is not "slick." :sm01:


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for posting your great scarf. I just printed a copy for future use.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. Nice that hubby likes it.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 

Thanks for sharing.

If you've set up a project page on Ravelry with your notes I'll gladly give you some love there too.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The color and the pointy ends are definitely masculine. Hope someone helps to post the pattern on Ravelry. Lovely


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

very nice and masculine looking


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

what a great pattern thanks for writing it out for us, much appreciated. Have book marked it.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> If you've set up a project page on Ravelry with your notes I'll gladly give you some love there too.


Thank you. I'm not sure I did it correctly, but I did create a Ravelry page -- the photos are good as are my comments. But I don't know how to link to the pattern. Maybe I'll figure it out?? :sm16:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

You have to put your avatar in and enter your design as a project along with the pictures which are beautiful. The post is looking good. Congrats
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tuck-through-scarf


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Great scarf love the colors you used !


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rainie said:


> The color and the pointy ends are definitely masculine. Hope someone helps to post the pattern on Ravelry. Lovely


Are you saying that the male of the species has "pointy ends"?? :sm15:


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Mitzi said:


> very nice and masculine looking


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantabulous!! Very masculine. I love the idea of making it look like a man's tie on the bottom.


----------



## Norma Jean C. Philips (Nov 10, 2016)

Great Job! Thank you so much for the included pattern!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Great idea. I'm going to try it, too.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks great!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

rainie said:


> You have to put your avatar in and enter your design as a project along with the pictures which are beautiful. The post is looking good. Congrats
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tuck-through-scarf


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

rainie said:


> You have to put your avatar in and enter your design as a project along with the pictures which are beautiful. The post is looking good. Congrats
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tuck-through-scarf


I agree. It is great. Sorry, DP previously. I seem to have a problem using quotes, as well as other sections. Lol. But, your scarf/tie looks really nice. Quite unique.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Are you saying that the male of the species has "pointy ends"?? :sm15:


That wasn't quite what I meant at the time but I also think they have pointy heads sometimes.


----------



## bhooie (Jan 4, 2015)

How can I make this scarf wider and get the same look and fit? Thank you.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern - what a great gift this will be!


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

bhooie said:


> How can I make this scarf wider and get the same look and fit? Thank you.


I think you could just add more stitches to get the width you want by continuing the Kfb part at the beginning. Of course you would want to do the K1, K2tog for the same number of rows at the end so the ends both look alike. If you make it very much wider, you may need also to increase the length of the "pocket" for a few more rows so there is more room for the tuck-through.

I haven't tried it with super bulky yarn, but that may work with the original pattern to get a wider scarf. Of course, you would want to use a larger needle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nifty, am sure it can be used and re-used thanks to your crafty pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Susie's (Aug 5, 2014)

How many balls of yarn did you use? Love it. Definitely on my to do list.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. It will be very useful for the men in my life!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very tailored and fashionable! Thanks for posting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Very nice scarf; thanks for sharing and providing the pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! It almost looks like a tie. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. My DH uses a scarf I knitted for him to snowblow like your hubby. He chose the same masculine colors as you honey. Good job and pattern is easy to understand. Thanks again....Geo


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for the instructions. My son-in-law would like this to keep his neck warm


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Very nice and thanks for the directions. I'm going to try one for my husband, hopefully he won't need it this winter. We had 64 degrees in CT today, maybe winter is over????




11/23


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I like that and it looks great on him, sort of like a business tie, masculin. Thanks for sharing your instructions.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

jtchip said:


> Very nice and thanks for the directions. I'm going to try one for my husband, hopefully he won't need it this winter. We had 64 degrees in CT today, maybe winter is over????


 HaHaHa I predict Mar 8 - Snow for you. We are getting ours tonite and tomorrow after a record breaking 59F yesterday and fog. see pictures http://www.citypages.com/news/you-need-to-see-what-this-mornings-fog-looked-like-from-the-air-photos/414400303


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, the color and design are right on!


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

rainie said:


> HaHaHa I predict Mar 8 - Snow for you. We are getting ours tonite and tomorrow after a record breaking 59F yesterday and fog. see pictures http://www.citypages.com/news/you-need-to-see-what-this-mornings-fog-looked-like-from-the-air-photos/414400303


Oh how I hope you're wrong. I don't want to see any more winter, but know we will probably see more. Thanks for the pictures. Quite interesting.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

You are very clever! Thanks for the pattern. Your DH one is lovely I really like the wool you used


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I made the scarf a couple of years ago for my husband and he loves it on windy days when walking the dog. I had made mine shorter than yours and squared off the ends; no points.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Susie's said:


> How many balls of yarn did you use? Love it. Definitely on my to do list.


It takes about 1 skein of Tweed Stripes, but you can get two or maybe even three out of a skein of Scarfie. It can be made longer (or shorter if you run out of yarn). :sm17:


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

So look pretty. Thanks for the pattern.I think I may start on it for a gift for this coming Christmas .


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice scarf - looks a lot like a tie. Might be nice for the "blind guy" (that is how he refers to himself in jest). His hat is in safety orange. I did that last year because a car ran a stop sign and almost killed him and his guide dog which made me mad since I had a sister who was killed by a drunk driver. Orange won't stop a drunk driver but at least he can not say he did not see my friend.

Thank you for giving us the pattern.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

This is a great pattern . Many thanks for sharing


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## BJGrab (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, have bookmarked


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

I kile it a lot!


----------

